

Checking your website's position in search engines - gregkazulak
http://positionly.com
We were looking for a cloud-based solution to track our website's position in search engines and didn't find anything reasonable working/looking so we've built such a tool in our spare time. What do you guys think? Do you track your site's position in SERP somehow?
======
andrew_ch
Looking forward to an invite.

------
gregkazulak
@bmnbug: about 2 months.

------
johng
Beta only, no invites?

~~~
gregkazulak
We'll be inviting users on a weekly basis. We need to make sure our
architecture can handle the load.

------
bmnbug
When are you planning on launching this thing?

